# Jovie



## kenn712 (Oct 26, 2011)

We went on vacation at the lake and Jovie was a tangled mess luckily Jovie is a very good dog it only took me about 3 hours to do the haircut. I had to trim her close because of cocker burrs. This the second haircut I have tried.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am in awe of everyone who cuts their dog's hair themselves. Jovie looks good - really even and the ears are gorgeous.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Me too Marni, much easier to criticise someone else's work than rely on my non-existent skills  Jovie looks great and very proud of her new sleek lines!


----------



## kenn712 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think I will ever trim her this short again unless gets in cocker burrs. I am very lucky Jovie will sit still while getting a haircut she very calm well behaved dog.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha another two reasons not to attempt it myself.....'calm' and 'well behaved' aren't yet in Poppy's repertoire


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

kenn712 said:


> We went on vacation at the lake and Jovie was a tangled mess luckily Jovie is a very good dog it only took me about 3 hours to do the haircut. I had to trim her close because of cocker burrs. This the second haircut I have tried.


Great job! She looks beautiful and the cut looks lovely and even!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You did a great job . . . shes beautiful!!


----------

